# Replace Thermo Coupling on Gas Water Heater?



## Chipper Dancing

The Pilot Light will not stay on my Gas Water Heater.   I've had the Thermo Coupling replaced once about a year ago and it cost me about $85, and took the plumber all of maybe 5 or 10 minutes.   Can anyone give me instructions on replacing the thermo coupler myself?   Or where to find instructions on the Internet?  I appreciate any suggestions.    Do I need any information for purchasing a thermo coupler other than the make and model # of my Water Heater?   Thank you.   Chipperdancing


----------



## glennjanie

Hi Chipperdancing and Welcome to the Forum:
Yes, you can change the thremocouple. There are different kinds but I will refer to the most common one. 
1. Look at the gas valve; there should be 2 small lines that look like aluminum, one runs to the pilot itself and the smaller one is attached to the thermocouple.
2. Loosen the nut on the smaller line, look inside the burner assembly area and find the other end of the line; it will be secured by a small nut or a screw. Loosen that and pull the thermocouple out, take it to the supply house to get the new one, and replace it with the new one.
3. Make sure the thermocouple is in the pilot flame when you light it (lighting requires holding the knob or button down, let the flame burn a minute or so before you let up).
4. When the pilot is staying lit and the thermocouple is properly positioned, make sure you turn the knob to the "ON" position and close the access door.
Like I used to tell my plumbing class, "There's nothing to it, if you know how to do it".
Glenn


----------



## Hube

I would hope you also tell the poster and other DIYERS the first thing to do is TURN OF THE GAS before doing anything.


----------



## glennjanie

Hello and Welcome Hube:
That thought did cross my mind but, you know what? The gas valve already has it cut off. If he only deals with the Pilot and Thermocouple he is completely protected by the gas valve. Water heater gas valves are a very sophisticated animal; you can depend on them. I can remember when we had a rash of lawsuits over water heater gas valves and the companies left nothing to chance when they redesigned them. Thanks for pointing that out though; it is always a good precaution.
Glenn


----------

